# Trip springs



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

I have a cycle Country county plow and my trip springs are way too weak and trips easily even with them as tight as they will go. Has anyone upgraded to a heavier spring or know where I can find some stiffer ones?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I think Moose springs are a more heavy duty spring.

I would try out a set of them.


----------

